# Ashtray Blog Survey Looks at Lung Function



## Alex (30/9/14)

http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2013/04/how-electronic-cigarettes-affect-lungs.html

A survey conducted by The Ashtray Blog garnered over 1,200 respondents and the results have been released. Like many online surveys that have been conducted about electronic cigarettes they confirm the huge benefits of vaping that we, as vapers, already know. But surveys like this one are incredibly important as they help educate smokers and those who don’t know what vaping is. They also create data. And data, however it is gathered, speaks louder than opinion.

The survey asked 8 questions about vaping and one open ended question. In the preliminary questions, the survey showed 38.5% of respondents had vaped for over one year and 98% smoked fewer cigarettes or stopped smoking altogether. Further, 77% vaped daily and only vaped and the rest vaped most of the time with an occasional cigarette.

The truly great data gathered here came next showing that nearly all of respondents who had a recurring cough when smoking had seen improvement or disappearance of the cough after vaping. Likewise, 72% of respondents saw an improvement in their ability to exercise and 66.5% saw an improvement in their ability to do strenuous work. The survey looked at the respondents’ self-awareness of their lung capacity of which 70% who were aware of their lung capacity saw an improvement. And while only 22% of that group had this improvement medically confirmed by a doctor, that likely speaks more to how often people see their doctors than to how vaping effects the lungs.

Overall, it’s great to see another survey with these kinds of results and especially directed at the notion of lung function specifically. Many people who don’t know much about electronic cigarettes don’t immediately associate the use of e-cigarettes with health improvements for smokers and any information we can use to demonstrate that is a strong addition.

*Be sure to check out the full post at Ashtray Blog for all of the data gathered in this survey and some nice charts to make it easier to read.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ET (30/9/14)

awesome stuff. more hard facts to counter all that other nonsense floating around

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DoubleD (30/9/14)

Great find as always buddy  I wonder how many forum members still use analogs since they've started vaping? Im glad Im one of those that dont have a need for the stinkies anymore

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)

thats very factual and well structured. a good read and as you said. will create an awareness as to the benefits of vaping.
well done and good find

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nibbler (1/10/14)

_*tinfoil hat deployed*_

Folks just remember that the big tobacco companies do not like what they are seeing. Some of the big companies are sponsoring "scientific research" to prove the "vast amounts of poisons" present when vaping. They have the big money and they do make their sponsored "research" look very legit, which of course is 98% false.

Coming next : Big Tobacco will push their lobbyists to get governments to impose large taxes and strict controls on vaping equipment as well as juices.
These big companies feel it is unfair competition as their product is so heavily regulated and vaping is not. It's like comparing a chicken egg to a Tyrannosaurus.....

_*tinfoil hat removed*_


----------

